# anyone snowmobiling this weekend?



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

anyone going up this weekend?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

wish i was. short on cash these days. they are calling for 6 to 10 inches of snow here this weekend. so i will take it off the trailer.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i wish i was going but i can't, is all of the snow melting up north too?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

local weather channel info just said 8 to 12 with it possible to get a little more by sunday afternoon.,....... i am praying.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

Darrin, i will ride by Saturday night after work. We can go stir up Livonia's finest together!


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Just the opposite is happening up north. Our hotel in Hulbert received over 8" yesterday with more coming. Temps are going below 0 today and tonight.

This will be the longest sledding season in years. Head up and enjoy it.

Don't forget to join the local snowmobiling clubs that do the grooming. We support The Chippewa Snow Chasers (www.chippewasnowchasers.com).

Happy Riding

TQO


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Just got back from Brimley. Stayed at the casino, man what a deal! We got about 10 to 12 inches of snow Friday and had great riding. When we went through Gaylord on Friday it was 40 degrees. Crossed the Big Mac and it dropped to 26 degrees. The snow has really dropped off in the lower but not in the UP.


----------

